# Taxidermist who do gator mounts.



## ridgestalker (May 22, 2011)

Beeing its getting closer to gator season an i plan on getting drawn this year an harvesting one i been trying to find some taxidermist who do gator mounts.If anyone has had a head mount done by a taxidermist they would recommend or know of anyone who does em an could help me out that would be great.Looking for a head mount or a half body mount maybe.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 22, 2011)

FORTNER....

Did a great job on my alligator head mount acouple years ago - even put a fish in the gators mouth - really top notch and good quality work.

He is here on GON as a member or you can look here:
http://www.fortnertaxidermy.com/


----------



## ridgestalker (May 22, 2011)

Thanks man i will give him a holler.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 23, 2011)

Grayson Roberts. Leesburg.
I'm very pleased.
He admitted, after it was done, that is was his first gator mount.
Grayson only gets better and better.
Downside is he's expensive and slow.


----------



## Big Country (May 23, 2011)

Frogs in Hawkinsville


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 24, 2011)

I wanted a closed mouth and Jake Rowe Taxidermy did this one for me


----------



## Jasper (May 24, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> FORTNER....
> 
> Did a great job on my alligator head mount acouple years ago - even put a fish in the gators mouth - really top notch and good quality work.
> 
> ...



Yep, Chris does fantastic work.........super nice guy to boot.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 24, 2011)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I wanted a closed mouth and Jake Rowe Taxidermy did this one for me



That's pretty doggone cool!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 24, 2011)

I'd just like a euro mount done on mine. Dang things been in freezer for a couple years. Its high just for that. I cant imagine how much a mounted head would be.


----------



## ridgestalker (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys looks like i got a few to choose from an pics look good.

Arrow Flinger that mount you had done looks great an the habitat  with the lilly pad is awesome Thats like what i am looking for.
If you dont mind me asking about what did the mount run ya. 

GA DAWG i have thought about a euro because of price but i figure only gona get one mounted once so why not get something cool.
I dont know if dermitoid beetles will work on reptiles but if they do there is a guy on the deer forum that posted he got him a colony an will  be doing it as a service.Could probably get it done from him or someone else pretty cheap an then bleach it out.I think the few i seen want like $300 for a euro mount.I would do it myself at that price.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 24, 2011)

I have buddy that has the beetles. He did one and it made his bugs sick. I work at a waste water plant and thought about skinning it and hanging it in our basin. Let the micro organisms eat on it or find a chicken pit to drop it in. 300 is to much to pay for letting somebody else do it. Heck I can always pull it out of the freezer and show people.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 27, 2011)

ridgestalker said:


> Arrow Flinger that mount you had done looks great an the habitat  with the lilly pad is awesome Thats like what i am looking for.
> If you dont mind me asking about what did the mount run ya.
> 
> I think the few i seen want like $300 for a euro mount.I would do it myself at that price.




The reason the euro's are so expensive is the time involved in cleaning.  I did mine and it takes 10 times as long to clean a gator skull than a deer skull.  There are hidden pockets of meat all over and the only way to get to them is to cut bone away to get to the pockets. 

I got a Daddy discount on mine but he gets $425 closed mouth and $525 Open plus the cost of the habitat which on mine was about 50 bucks.


----------



## ridgestalker (May 28, 2011)

Arrow Flinger said:


> The reason the euro's are so expensive is the time involved in cleaning.  I did mine and it takes 10 times as long to clean a gator skull than a deer skull.  There are hidden pockets of meat all over and the only way to get to them is to cut bone away to get to the pockets.
> 
> I got a Daddy discount on mine but he gets $425 closed mouth and $525 Open plus the cost of the habitat which on mine was about 50 bucks.



That sounds like a good price to me for a great looking mount.
Did not know a euro for a gator would be that much harder than a deer thanks for the info.If you could pm me his # so i could get in touch with him that would be great.Appreciate it man.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 28, 2011)

Jake Rowe taxidermy
Watkinsville
404-408-8583


----------



## arrow2 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've done a bunch of euro mounts of gators. Nothin at all like a deer. Takes me about 6 hours time to do one. The first one took me about 8. So when you figure in what your times is worth might be worth it to pay someone to have it done. I friend of mine did his this year and when it was done told me he wished he had me do it. The smaller ones are way worse than the larger ones believe me. By smaller I mean 7-9 footers. Pm me if you want I'll give you some guidence if you want to try one yourself.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.fortnertaxidermy.com/reptiles.php


----------

